# WinXP SP2 - Frage - WinDVD8 startet nicht



## o0Pascal0o (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit WinDVD8:

Ich habe bereits WinDVD7 deinstalliert, welches immer tat. WinDVD8 installiert WinDVD8 in einen Ordner -> 

D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\DVD8. WinDVD7 war hier installiert: D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\DVD7.

Mein Betriebssystem ist WindowsXP SP2.

Bei der Installation treten folgende Fehler auf:

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\compand.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\iviaudio.ax. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\GPIProxy.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\HDControl.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\IVIVIDEO.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\IVInav.ax. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\Sharpness.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\expDMO.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\timestrechDMO.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\viFxMvft.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.


Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\viFxNeg.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.


Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\viFxNstg.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\viFxPstr.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.


Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\viFxRfn.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.


Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\viFxRscl.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.


Fehler beim Registrieren von Modul D:\WinDVD\WinDVD\common\Bin\viFxShp.dll. HRESULT - 1073741795.

Wenn ich auf ignorieren gehe kommen diese Fehler halt in dieser Reihenfolge. Dann schliesst die Installation (sauber) ab. 

Wenn ich danach das Programm starten will, dann stürzt es direkt ab -> 

---
"WinDVD MFC Application hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden."

Problemsignatur: AppName: windvd.exe AppVer: 8.0.6.24 ModName: appaio.dll
ModVer: 8.0.6.24 Offset: 000179eb
---

Vorher habe ich dieses "Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)"( 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ee-a3f9-4c13-9c99-220b62a191ee&DisplayLang=en ) 

installiert(weil WinDVD8 das benötigte für die Installation. Die englische Version. Aber auch mal die deutsche, aber trotzdem 

funktionierte WinDVD8 nicht ->die gleichen Fehler bei der Installation. Hab auch System neugestartet nach jedem Schritt.

Komisch, dass der dieses Komponenten von WinDVD8 nicht registrieren kann. Das heisst doch, dass die Registrierung irgendwie 

schreibgeschützt ist, indem Bereich, wo der die Module regiestrieren will, oder? Ich bin aber Admin, und installiere WinDVD8 

sogar nur für "mich", nicht für "alle Benutzer". Hmmm... was nun?

Kann ich das irgendwie beheben, außer Windows neuzuinstallieren?

Pascal


----------

